# I'm not sure where to ask this



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

When someone replies to a post on certain forums they use @Sandy or @Hoggy which sends a message straight to their email and inbox to get their attention saying: You have just been sent a personal message by Notification on the audittforum.co.uk

IMPORTANT: Remember, this is just a notification. Please do not reply to this email.

The message they sent you was:

Hello,

You were tagged in Re: Very annoying rattle by xyz [email protected] the bottom of website to click on and straightto the message box or thread.

Good feature?. easier to read replies from a post you've made or replied to or tagged in?.

It's a long shot as I know how slow we get messages from the ttf :lol:

Thanks

Sandy


----------



## 3TT3 (Aug 30, 2014)

Ah good.. I thought it was gonna be some kind of "embarrassing medical problem" like on channel 4.

 does it? or are you just postulating the idea? heh I allways thought it was just a way of responding to multiple prev posters in a thread on your own reply.
My own @ responses are probably not worth waking folks up about .


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Sandy, The PM "pop up" or Email notification although selected in profile/preferences hasn't worked for me for years, John has attempted to solve but with little success.
Will move post to "site news,announcement & support"
Hoggy.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

3TT3 said:


> Ah good.. I thought it was gonna be some kind of "embarrassing medical problem" like on channel 4.
> 
> does it? or are you just postulating the idea? heh I allways thought it was just a way of responding to multiple prev posters in a thread on your own reply.
> My own @ responses are probably not worth waking folks up about .


Haha very funny 3TT3 ypu comedian you :-*

No a I can seet own threads but it's a good idea to put forward as when it's important like someone's desperately stuck and in need of help they'll be able to directly get the right persons attention 

like for example if I needed advice from you on a specific post I could put @3TT3 and you'll be notified [smiley=furious3.gif] lol


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Sandy, The PM "pop up" or Email notification although selected in profile/preferences hasn't worked for me for years, John has attempted to solve but with little success.
> Will move post to "site news,announcement & support"
> Hoggy.


Good evening Hoggy  
haha really oh gosh that's a bugger then. 

Thanks for the reply 

Sandy


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hoggy said:


> Hi Sandy, The PM "pop up" or Email notification although selected in profile/preferences hasn't worked for me for years, John has attempted to solve but with little success.
> Will move post to "site news,announcement & support"
> Hoggy.


Hi, errr... I think that's just you Hoggy :wink: , or rather you and quite a few others whose email provider block emails from this forum as spam.

Ages ago there was a problem with delays on emails going out due to buffering of emails but I got rid of that queuing so emails go out as immediately as possible. Delays now are due to external influences.

As we send out a lot of emails and some members who no longer want emails often report them as spam instead of turning them off in their forum account settings, we unfortunately get blocked by some email providers under their spam policies. This either completely blocks emails so they never arrive or sometimes causes long delays where email traffic from our site is throttled back and queued externally.

This causes problems for some members trying to register as they never get an activation email. I have been trying to help them by encouraging them to report the problem to their email provider and often this had resulted in their emails and others with same provider being freed up.

Anyway, in answer to Sandy, if you have PM messages set to generate an email in your account settings then the forum will send out an email to alert you as soon as somebody sends you a PM. You can also receive an email if someone replies to a post of yours, again controlled in your account settings. You can also set a pop up to appear every time you log on to tell you you have a PM (no good if your browser is set to block pop ups!).

If you are not receiving emails and you have email malware and virus checking these may wrongly be blocking our IP address: 174.36.49.240 - if you have control of this you could try allowing this address and our URL http://www.ttforum.co.uk. You can also try adding [email protected] and [email protected] to your contacts which may force unblocking. Failing that, if your provider is operating a black list exclusion our emails will be blocked or sometimes delayed but will not appear in your spam folder - they will just not reach you. You could request from your provider that our URL and IP be white listed (unblocked).

If you want a test email sending let me know.


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Morning John-H

Thank you for your reply and explanation.

Whilst online I do get the notification pop up which is good as I don't like keeping people waiting.
It was the other feature re: @John-H and you'll find the thread with ease of use or one click action sort of.

The reason I was actually asking was because I sold a headlight to Volk_Womble that he wasn't happy with and I've messaged him but he's not read the message or replied back to me as last seen last on line early this year and I sold the item Christmas time.

A test message would also be great to see how long it takes.

Regards

Sandy


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Two test email were just received at my email address so assuming all well as I do get messages but a little late previously.

Can you kindly send me a pm and see if I receive this as quick please.

Regards

Sandy


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Just sent you a high priority (also to me) test email message at about 12:31pm which I received immediately via Yahoo time stamped at 12:31pm.
PM sent at 12:42pm


----------



## Sandy (May 5, 2014)

Thank you John,

I received them a minute after you @12.43 so all is now working well 

Many thanks for taking the time to help.

Regards

Sandy


----------

